# Creek bank fishing at its best today



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

My wife and I took the two youngest out to the lease to do a little fishing. We caught a few white bass, large mouth, channel cat, and perch. I was the hook baiter, "I'm hung on a tree" untangler, and fish unhooker, but the smile makes it all worth while. To me there is nothing like the smile seen after someone catches a fish.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

And the fruits of our labor. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

That's what it's all about, congrats.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, awesome.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

good deal! looks like the family had a blast!

what water body is that?
snookered


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very cute - thanks for the report and pics


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Excellent job! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rangerharley1959 (Jul 5, 2013)

Good family time. Good job Dad


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks like y'all put a hurtin on them. Well done and that fried fish looks good.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

good family fun wtg.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Great day with the family and dinner to boot doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Snookered said:


> good deal! looks like the family had a blast!
> 
> what water body is that?
> snookered


East Fork of San Jacinto river.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

The kids will always remember that! There's lots of things I can't remember, but I can remember fishing the creeks in central Louisiana with my grand dad.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Great Pic and Nice family ..And nice fish thx for shareing


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Love the photos of your family on your outing. I really enjoy the pictures where the kids are engaged. Nice job!


----------

